# chestnut grove whiskey 1850



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

I got this today in an estate sale lot. I tried uploading a pic but the file is too large. it is a blue bottle with an applied handle and stamped on the front in a circle - chestnut grove whiskey 1850. there is no pontil mark and has seams running up side. any idea what I have here ? value? thanks!


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard, send me the pics and I'll be happy to post them so we can help you... Jim epackage@msn.com


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks! just emailed pic


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

Here you go, it looks like a Repro to me, but a nice piece of glass none the less. Maybe someone else thinks different???


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm with you, Jim.




From previous discussion of the genuine article.


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Dang ! Any value ?


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

Minimal at best, decorator piece...


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok thanks guys. I bought the lot for $10 and included a nice clevenger bros bottle and several repro bottles - Lincoln Washington Franklin. Also a cello bottle , a nice special elixir small bottle. Good pickup. Ill def enjoy the whiskey bottle on my bar. Jim ill email u lot of pics if u want to post it. Thanks again. 
 Dan


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is the group, the bottle on the left might be the 'real deal' and even if not you did fine because you got some nice color for the well lit window...


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok! Ill send shortly. Thanks !!


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm unsure on this one, hopefully someone 'in the know' will chime in... I don't think it's all that valuable considering it's not pontiled but I like it though.


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok great ! Thanks again. Been lot of fun researching this lot. Might have found new hobby lol


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

Dan could you take a picture of the other side of the Washington Flask and a good clear shot of the top and base. The other side probably has General Taylor on it.. How tall is the flask?  It looks like a pint to me. If you could send it to epackage again I am sure he can up load it for you.


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Steve , both sides identical text and bust.


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

.


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Approx 7" x 4". I imagine its a pint.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

Give me a couple of minutes and I will show you what you have.


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Sure thing. Thanks !


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

It is not an original flask from the 1840s to 1860s,however it is somewhat rarer then other reproduction types that were mostly made at the Clevenger Glass works in Clayton New Jersey. No original flask charted by Mckearin has a bust of Washington on both sides. The Mckearins however do chart this flask in a category called an adaptation as seen in illustration 162. In a sense this flask is an original as none like it were ever produced at any factory in the mid 1800s. Your flask is the one shown below. The only thing about your flask is it has been made with simple bottle glass where Mckearin only notes it in off colors. It is still a nice flask and is one of a kind in that it has Washington on both sides.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

2  This is not your flask shown just the beginning of the adaptation charting in the book


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

This is the description of your flask on the very next page in the book.


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow thanks so much for the info! This has been so informative and fun to research and hear from all of you. Again thanks so much. Steve , any idea of value in Washington adaptation ?


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

This makes sense since one of the others I got in the lot is also a clever get brothers piece


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Clevenger bros. damn autocorrect !


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Clever Get as they were Clever and fooled a lot of people out of their hard earned money. [] [8D] As for value of your flask 20 to 30 dollars in mint condition. When searching for original 1840 to 1860 type figured flasks in the Washington category a few things to consider are....,. Most tops on these have what is called a sheared top as shown below on these two pints.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

There are smooth based 1860 Washington/Taylor flasks but not a lot of them,most are pontil marked like this....


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

However there are tooled LTC ( Long Tapered Collar) type tops on some of these flasks as this original has......


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Great ! Thanks for the info. This has been a lot of fun. Did you happen to see the figural busy of Washington bottle in the lot pic? It's broken from the inside over about 30% of the piece. Just wondering of its origin/value.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 19, 2013)

Again a pontiled bottom.....


----------



## marckdan (Mar 19, 2013)

Figural bust. Not busy.


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

Not much value in this bust. especially if there's damage...


----------



## marckdan (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok thanks again !


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

Its those small keyboards I have the same problem a lot of times. Yes The cobalt blue Washington is an adaptation of an original Simons Centennial Bitters bottle made for the 1876 Centennial.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

All right Dan, here is an original Washington Bust Simons Centennial Bitters.The detail in the mold is much sharper and there is more detail through out the bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine is cracked in the base but is still whole.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

4 SIMON'S


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

5 CENTENNIAL


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

6 BITTERS


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

8 Got to love that pony tail on George!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

9 TRADE MARK


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

10


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

11


----------



## marckdan (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow steve thanks. What's one like yours worth?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Dan, mint examples sell for 1 to 2 thousand,amber ones can bring as much as 3 to 4 thousand.Most decent examples sell for 500 to 700. My bottle has a 1 and a quarter inch crack in the base rim but the rest of the bottle is mint. They are somewhat scarce and were commemorative in make honoring the Centennial Celebration during 1876 in Philadelphia . The bottle has good size at 10 and a half inches tall.


----------

